# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Plantón contra del ingreso de transgénicos al Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados:  Para todos los que estamos en contra del ingreso de transgénicos al Perú, estamos convocando un plantón, marcha, protesta o como quieran llamarlo, para reclamarle al gobierno y al Ministro Brack el atropello que están cometiendo contra el futuro del Perú y de los agricultores de menos recursos, por el libre ingreso de semillas transgénicas a nuestro país; por lo que les recuerdo que es necesario empezar a hacer un poco de patria desde nuestra humilde posición como ciudadanos, para luego no estar pidiéndole ayuda a Dios para que Ollanta Humala no salga elegido presidente –cuando deberíamos estar pidiéndole a Dios que ayude a los que pasan hambre, pena y frío en el Perú-.   Avísenle a quienes puedan y tratemos de impedir que los transgénicos ingresen libremente a nuestro país. Yo voy a convocar también a través de Facebook y a través de Twitter también. Los que tengan cuentas en dichas redes sociales, traten también de hacerlo por su cuenta.  Espero que esta vez podamos hacer algo contra las irresponsables decisiones del gobierno.  *MARTES a las 9:00 AM en CONVEAGRO*  *JUEVES a las 7:00 AM en el Ministerio del Ambiente (MINAM)*Temas similares: ¿Estás de acuerdo o no con el ingreso de transgénicos al Perú? Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura a favor de aplicar moratorias al ingreso de transgénicos a Perú Artículo: Región Lambayeque rechaza ingreso de productos transgénicos Artículo: Marchan hoy contra el ingreso de los transgénicos Artículo: La comisión agraria no resolvió el ingreso de transgénicos

----------

golcito18, Gonza

----------


## kscastaneda

La dirección de conveagro es : 
Av. Salaverry 818, Jesús María, Lima - Perú 
Saludos,

----------

Gonza

----------


## kscastaneda

MONSANTO ha convertido en crimen la actividad más bella del humano : Trabajar la tierra y guardar las semillas. 
En otros países los cultivos nativos han sido contaminados por los transgenicos y los productores denunciados por Monsanto por hallarse genes en estos.
Las semillas son de todos, desde siempre. 
NO A LOS TRANSGENICOS !!! * Qué son los transgenicos  El secreto más grande es expuesto NOS QUIEREN ANIQUILAR CON LOS ALIMENTOS TRANSGENICOS !!! Monsanto en la india - suicidio masivo de granjeros*  *Hildebrandt Denuncia: Transgénicos en Perú  *    *ministro Antonio Brack explica los transgénicos(2008) (ver desde 4:35)*    *Explican riesgos de los transgenicos para la salud*   *Causan cáncer productos transgénicos en la región: MHD*

----------

Gonza

----------


## kscastaneda

YO QUIERO UN FUTURO SANO PARA MI FAMILIA Y TU? 
BRUNO CONFIRMO MI PRESENCIA EN CONVEAGRO !!! 
UN ALTO EN NUESTRAS ACTIVIDADES POR UN PERU SIN TRANSGENICOS !!!
VAMOS TODOS, VAMOS TODOS !!! 
La dirección de conveagro es : 
Av. Salaverry 818, Jesús María, Lima - Perú 
Saludos,

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, golcito18

----------


## golcito18

ing. Carlos ahi estaré!!!

----------


## Gonza

Estimados Colegas y Amigos: 
Les recomiendo que unan la protesta con exigir a sus autoridades y políticos un GRAN DEBATE NACIONAL SOBRE BIOTECNOLOGÍA, los organismos vivos modificados geneticamente (OVMG), tambien llamadas organismos midificados genéticamente o popularmente Trasngénicos.  
No sólo los vegetales se pueden transformar geneticamente, tb. los animales, peces, mariscos, aves, etc. 
Si analizan en profundidad el tema, se darán cuenta si el Perú es importador de productos como maiz amarillo duro, soya, caola, aceites vegetales, corn flakes, etc que los trangénicos entraron solapadamente hace un tiempo, por ende ya se estan comiendo alimentos transgénicos, eso incluye a los pollos asados que preparan tan rico en las pollerias a lo largo de todo el Perú. 
El debate es muy necesarioy debe participar toda la sociedad civil organizada, grupos ecológicos, ambientalistas, ecologos, agronomos, veterinarios, academicos, políticos, ingenieros en alimentos, etc y entre todos establecer las bases de las futuras políticas sobre la materia. 
Lo que si es un hecho es que hay que regular y establecer políticas claras y de consenso. 
No se trata de que todo el Perú sea transgénico o no lo sea, porque existe la opción de decirle NO a los OVMG, pero también asumir el costo que esta decisión tiene. 
Cosas que pueden pasar al usar transgénicos: 
Maiz transgénico, modificado con el gen Bt (Bacillus turringensis), este máiz tiene el gen del B.t. que produce la proteina que es tóxica para los lepidopteros, es decir, al cultivar este maiz transgénico existiran menores pérdidas por gusanos cortadores, gusano de la mazorca, etc y por ende un menor numero de aplicaciones de insecticidas por lo tanto un menor daño al medio ambiente. 
Si en las cercanias de este productor de maiz transgénico existe otro productor que produce miel orgánica de abeja para exportar , puede verse perjudicado ya que polen del maiz Bt pueden llegar a sus colmenas y "contaminar su miel", su clientes que son orgánicos no seguiran comprando su miel por no se orgánica y estar contaminada con trsngénico. 
Por lo tanto una de las conclusiones de este GRAN DEBATE es que debe exisitir un ordenamiento territorial, para que las diferentes actividades agrícolas no se vean afectadas, es posible con este ordenamiento que convivan la agricultura orgánica, biodinámica, integral y transgénica. (SIG) 
Hay varios otros temas que son más limitantes y peligrosos para el medio ambiente y los consumidores, me refiero a los plaguicidas, residuos de plaguicidas en los alimentos, contaminaciones de microorganismos, dioxina, metales pesados, alimentos contaminados con radioactividad, etc. 
Espero que estas lineas sean un aporte a lo que estan vivivendo, recuerden que Europa que estaba contra los transgénicos la decada de los 90 ahora estan produciendo los transgénicos de 4 generación, es decir, modificaciones genéticas dirigidas directamente a los consumidores, arroz con vitamina A, granos con alto contenido de proteinas, etc. 
Un saludo a todos 
Gonzalo Ramírez Navarro
Ing. Agrónomo
Fitopatólogo

----------


## kscastaneda

Hay muchos beneficios además de los que mencionas en los transgenicos PERO A COSTA DE QUE : 
De la salud nuestra, de nuestras familias, del medio ambiente y de la biodiversidad. 
Al ser productos geneticamente modificados son nuevos en la naturaleza y esto desde ya representa un riesgo. Las toxinas Bt activas caso del maíz se pueden acumular y persistir en los suelos; pueden afectar a insectos benéficos, pueden surgir plagas insectiles resistentes a Bt y que la resistencia a la ampicilina del maíz Bt pueda ser transferida a organismos patógenos, aumentando los problemas de salud pública derivados del aumento de resistencia de determinadas bacterias a los antibióticos. 
Este tipo de alimentos causan el desarrollo de alergias. El cuerpo humano se enfrenta a nuevas proteínas, que nuestro sistema inmunológico reconoce como extrañas. En el caso de las toxinas Bt, las esporas de Bacillus thuringiensis utilizadas como biopesticidas, producen frecuentemente alergias en trabajadores rurales, pero dado que las esporas se lavan antes de que salgan al mercado, no hay una amenaza para el consumidor. Sin embargo, en el caso de los cultivos transgénicos LA TOXINA ES PARTE DE CADA UNA DE LAS CELULAS DE LA PLANTA, y no pueden ser lavadas antes del consumo, por lo que los problemas de alergias son inevitables.  
Otro problema es la transferencia horizontal de genes: el material genéticamente modificado introducido, puede incorporarse en el material genético de otros organismos que se encuentren en el medio. 
Con respecto a la biodiversidad, el maíz es una especie que tiene polinización cruzada y el polen es transportado por el viento. Investigaciones reportan que se encontraron un alto nivel de flujo genético de maíces transgénicos producidos industrialmente hacia poblaciones de maíces criollos.  
NOS VAN A DECIR ESTOS Beneficios generales de los organismos genéticamente modificados: 
1. Se han triplicado las cosechas de maíz, lo cual ha ayudado en gran medida a combatir el hambre en poblaciones en constante crecimiento con escasez y sequía.
2. Se ha logrado disminuir considerablemente el uso de pesticidas químicos y con ello la toxicidad de alimentos tratados con ellos.
3. Los alimentos genéticamente modificados ya se cosechan con las vitaminas y minerales integrados.
4. La aplicación de esta tecnología permite prácticas agrícolas sustentables y la producción de materiales con recursos renovables.
5. Incrementa la viabilidad económica en la producción y reduce la pérdida hasta un 30% durante su distribución y venta, de manera que se puede ampliar la vida post-cosecha de los productos.
6. Permite la aplicación rápida de programas de conservación de suelos.
7. Mejora la calidad de vida de los productores y la obtención de productos útiles y que mejoran la salud humana. 
SI CLARO, PERO A COSTA DE QUE ???   *Plantas transgénicas causan alergias* 
Fabrizio y Jordano, dos de los 140 bebés peruanosque fueron sometidos a un experimento de la empresa Ventria Biosciencescon sustancias derivadas de arroz transgénico, muestran alergias desdeentonces, según declararon sus madres a la prensa (La República, Perú,20/7/06).  
Según el testimonio de Diana Canessa Garay, madre de 24 años, el año pasado llevó a su bebé de ocho meses al Hospital del Niño, en Lima, con un cuadro de diarrea severa.  Una médica le ofreció entonces administrarle un "suero de arroz", lo que la joven de 24 años aceptó ya que no tenía razones para desconfiar de la "autoridad médica", y le preocupaba lograr la pronta recuperación de su único hijo.  Firmó entonces la autorización que le pedían para poder administrarle el medicamento, sin comprender realmente las consecuencias que podría tener. 
Diana no sabía entonces que su hijo, que ahora tiene dos años, pasó a ser objeto de un experimento de una empresa biotecnológica estadounidense que no estaba autorizado en el país sede de la empresa, con sustancias no aprobadas para el consumo en ninguna parte del mundo. 
Según la madre, luego de que le dieron este suero, el bebé comenzó a manifestar alergias y actualmente es "enfermizo, delicado, alérgico a todo".  Agrega "me engañaron, sólo querían experimentar con mi bebito". 
El experimento, que ahora ha sido denunciado por varias organizaciones internacionales y peruanas de derechos humanos, consumidores, ambientalistas y la Asociación Médica Peruana, consistió en administrarle a un grupo de bebés con diarrea, un suero de arroz con las proteínas recombinantes lactoferrina y lisozima, producidas en Estados Unidos en arroz transgénico modificado con genes humanos sintetizados.  (para más detalles ver artículo "Bebés como conejillos de indias", La Jornada, México, 1/7/06) 
Justamente, la posibilidad de provocar alergias de los fármacos recombinantes producidos en plantas transgénicas, es uno de los riesgos que varias organizaciones estadunidenses, incluyendo el Center for Food Safety (Centro para la Seguridad de los Alimentos), habían alertado a las autoridades de su país cuando Ventria solicitó aprobación para cultivar este tipo de arroz en California. 
Según el informe de ésta y otras organizaciones, sustentado con numerosas referencias científicas, las proteínas recombinantes - derivadas de organismos transgénicos- no son idénticas a las producidas naturalmente.  Las diferencias pueden ser tan sutiles que en laboratorio pueden ser difíciles de detectar.  Sin embargo, el sistema inmunológico de los seres humanos sí es sensible a estas diferencias y puede generar anticuerpos, que en algunos casos llevan a la reacción crónica a muchos otros alimentos o sustancias a los que antes el paciente no era alérgico. 
En la respuesta que emitió a los cuestionamientos de Asociación Pro Derechos Humanos de Perú, el director del Instituto Especializado en la Salud de Niño, doctor Dante Figueroa Quintanilla, uno de los responsables del experimento, argumenta, entre otras cosas, que "en la medicina moderna se emplean lícitamente proteínas recombinantes para mejorar la salud de las personas, por ejemplo insulina, hormona del crecimiento, factores de coagulación y hematopóyeticos".  
NO A LOS TRANSGENICOS !!!
TRANSGENICO = VENENO !!!
ANTONIO BRACK RENUNCIA !!! 
MARTES 26 - 8 AM - AV. SALAVERRY CUADRA 8
CONCENTRACION PARA LA MARCHA ANTITRANSGENICO
CONVEAGRO.

----------

Gonza

----------


## Gonza

Estimado: muy interesantes los aportes de colega Castañeda.  
Esa es la idea generar debate y que todos sean escuchados, la decisión como país no puede ni debe ser tomada entre cuatro paredes por un señor Ministro, es un tema multidiciplinario en el cual deben participar todos. 
El consumidor tiene el derecho a saber si un alimento tiene trazas o elementos derivados de vegetales transgénicos. Etiquetado. 
No hay que ceder a las presiones de las empresas Biotecnológicas Transnacionales. 
Les reitero es necesario hacer seminarios, simposios, etc. en los cuales se inviten a todos los actores, los pro y los que estan en desacuerdo. 
La bacteria B.t. se  puede aislar desde el suelo, en donde vive normalmente junto a otros cientos de microorganismos. 
Con la biotecnología se pueden crear microorganismos benéficos, pero todo debe ser estudiado acusiosamente antes de autorizar su liberación. 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Fenomenal golcito18, allí nos vemos ya saque mi pasaje solo podré estar en el evento de mañana, ubica a Bruno Cilloniz allí los encuentro. 
Saludos,

----------

Gonza

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Esa es la idea generar debate y que todos sean escuchados, la decisión como país no puede ni debe ser tomada entre cuatro paredes por un señor Ministro, es un tema multidiciplinario en el cual deben participar todos.

 Ese es básicamente mi reclamo, ya que los peruanos que no sabemos sobre genética queremos estar informados con certeza cuáles serían los pros y los contras de introducir semillas transgénicas al Perú, uno de los países con mayor biodiversidad del planeta... Estoy al tanto de las comunicaciones que se están dando, pero estoy un poco ocupado escribiendo y ganándome la vida la vez... Nos vemos mañana en CONVEAGRO y espero pode pasar un comunicado más tarde con mi posición -o la posición de AgroFórum.pe-. 
Saludos; y promovamos el debate con argumentos...

----------


## Gonza

Suerte que les vaya muy bien, si estaría en Perú igual participaría del plantón.  
EL DEBATE ES PARTE ESENCIAL DE LA DEMOCRACIA  
SALUDOS

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Por el momento, hemos pasado el plantón del jueves frente al MINAM, al día 3 de mayo frente al MINAG... Les confirmaré la hora.  
El MINAM ya se pronunció, así que ya sabemos que son unos cobardes; pero en el MINAG siguen con su actitud prepotente... :Mad:  Si yo fuera Brack, renuncio el mismo día que aprobaron el ingreso de OGM's; y a los otros dos, hay que bajarlos de su nube rápido.  
Con respecto a la movilización en CONVEAGRO, ésta fue muy positiva y considero que ha sido un buen primer paso para el objetivo. Espero mañama poder subir las fotos que tomó mi reportero gráfico personal  :Stick Out Tongue:  -un buen amigo- y contarles los cantitos que sonaron en las afueras de CONVEAGRO y de AGRORURAL. 
Gracias a todos los que asistieron o apoyaron de alguna manera. 
Saludos

----------

golcito18

----------


## kscastaneda

*Transgénicos serían dañinos*
  	En Perú están circulando libremente productos transgénicos sin que  las autoridades hagan algo, porque no hay normas de bioseguridad. Por  eso, hemos propuesto que se imponga una moratoria al ingreso de estos  productos, afirmó Flora Luna, representante de la Asociación Médica del  Perú.
  	¿Cuál es la gravedad? Habría evidencias científicas de que estos  productos estarían generando daños a la salud humana. “Centenares de  estudios independientes demuestran que los animales –utilizados en los  estudios- alimentados con productos transgénicos han mostrado graves  daños a sus hígados, riñones; en caso de los machos, daños en su  fertilidad. Esto también estaría ocurriendo en los humanos”, agregó. *Descarga AQUÍ la lista de productos que contienen organismos genéticamente modificados.*  http://e.gestion.pe/128/doc/0/0/3/2/6/326467.doc

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Video de la movilización del día de ayer en CONVEAGRO... 
Estoy coordinando para informarles dónde y cuándo sería mejor reunir a todos los que desean protestar por la medida. Saludos.

----------

owo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Mañana Jueves, todos los que puedan, asistir al Congreso de la República a las 11 a.m. para presionar por la moratoria al ingreso de transgénicos al Perú... 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, comparto algunas fotos de lo que fue ese día.  IMG_3803.jpgIMG_3800.jpgANPE io.jpgIMG_3808.jpgANPE 2.jpg

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, golcito18, Gonza

----------


## Gonza

Gracias, muy buenas las fotos, algunos carteles un tanto exagerados, pero bien. 
saludos

----------


## owo

> Estimados: 
> Por el momento, hemos pasado el plantón del jueves frente al MINAM, al día 3 de mayo frente al MINAG... Les confirmaré la hora.  
> El MINAM ya se pronunció, así que ya sabemos que son unos cobardes; pero en el MINAG siguen con su actitud prepotente... Si yo fuera Brack, renuncio el mismo día que aprobaron el ingreso de OGM's; y a los otros dos, hay que bajarlos de su nube rápido.  
> Con respecto a la movilización en CONVEAGRO, ésta fue muy positiva y considero que ha sido un buen primer paso para el objetivo. Espero mañama poder subir las fotos que tomó mi reportero gráfico personal  -un buen amigo- y contarles los cantitos que sonaron en las afueras de CONVEAGRO y de AGRORURAL. 
> Gracias a todos los que asistieron o apoyaron de alguna manera. 
> Saludos

  hola admi ... deseaba saber si aun se realizara el planton ..3 de mayo si es asi con gusto asistire con algunos amigos
Gracias atentamente 
Niko gamarra mariño
Barranca -lima

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Niko y demás interesados: 
La convocatoria para el día *3 de mayo* sigue vigente y tal vez sea la más importante, ya que iremos al Ministerio de Agricultura a presionar para que se derogue el decreto DS-003. 
La dirección es Av. Universidad N° 200, La Molina. Por el segundo óvalo de La Fontana, camino a la Universidad Agraria.  *A las 11 a.m. en la puerta N°1 de la Universidad Agraria (UNALM)* 
Por otra parte, hay otra marcha anti transgénicos el día *2 de Mayo* también, en el *Parque Central de Barranco* a las *6 p.m.* Adjunto el volante que se está distribuyendo  :Wink: . 
Saludos y gracias por el apoyo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Apoyemos mañana -una vez más- la derogatoria del DS-003 o la moratoria al ingreso de transgénicos al Perú...

----------


## benjamin jara

Lamentablemente, estan politizando el tema, por lo tanto no publican aquellos temas que  se refieren a lo estrictamente tecnico cientifico, y solo le dedican mas espacio y tiempo a todos aquellos que estan en contra de los transgenicos de una manera frontal, como es el caso del Sr. Castaneda... Asi no se practica la tan manoseada democracia mi querido Bruno.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Lamentablemente, estan politizando el tema, por lo tanto no publican aquellos temas que se refieren a lo estrictamente tecnico cientifico, y solo le dedican mas espacio y tiempo a todos aquellos que estan en contra de los transgenicos de una manera frontal, como es el caso del Sr. Castaneda... Asi no se practica la tan manoseada democracia mi querido Bruno.

 Estimado Benajmín: 
No sé a qué se debe tu queja sobre "la democracia" en este portal, porque si bien tengo una posición formada que trato de promover, también trato -en la medida de lo posible- de presentar los argumentos de ambas partes del debate; para que todos los que ingresen a AgroFórum.pe puedan ver los argumentos "a favor" y "en contra" del ingreso de transgénicos al Perú. 
No sé si tal vez estés pensando que yo borré algún comentario tuyo en este tema, pero como te dije en otro mensaje, nunca lo vi publicado. Si te deja más tranquilo, no he borrado hasta la fecha ningún comentario de mis usuarios, por más crítico que sea. Los únicos mensajes que he borrado hasta el día de hoy, son aquellos mensajes SPAM que a veces se filtran, pero que hace tiempo no se han vuelto a ver por aquí, debido al trabajo de moderación que hago para verificar que quienes se registran son efectivamnete personas que quieren participar del foro; y no simplemente usuarios "robot" que publican automáticamente mensajes que nada tienen que ver con el tema agropecuario nacional. 
Ahora paso a darte mi opinión sobre "la democracia" que planteas... 
Primero, tienes que darte cuenta que éste es un tema anti-transgénico, y por lo tanto habrán -mayoritariamente- opiniones en contra del ingreso de transgénicos el Perú, y opiniones en contra de cómo se ha emitido el Reglamento de Bioseguridad. 
Para mí "Democracia" significa "Respeto a las mayorías" e "Igualdad de Oportunidades"... En ese sentido, creo que el gobierno y los protransgénicos están siendo "poco democráticos" al pasar por encima de un probable 70% de la población del Perú que está "EN CONTRA" del ingreso de OGM's a nuestro país.  
De la misma manera, tengo que serte sincero que yo considero al Ing. Carlos Castañeda como un "demócrata", pues fue uno de los pocos que vino desde provincia (Trujillo) para apoyar esta causa, que no puede haber sido "más democrática", ya que marchamos pacíficamente exigiendo lo que casi un 70% de peruanos reclama -por más que no sea en las calles- a este disque "democrático gobierno". 
Por otra parte, también te confieso que no considero nada más "democrático" que la buena voluntad del Ing. Castañeda, ya que puedo decir con seguirdad, que es el usuario de AgroFórum.pe que más ha ayudado a otras personas con sus dudas y consultas. El hecho de que Carlos comparta su conocimieto -que es ampliamente valorado en este foro- con los demás usuarios de AgroFórum.pe, y sin pedir nada a cambio, es para mí una clara muestra de lo "democrático" que puede ser el Ing. Carlos, al promover y difundir la "igualdad de oportunidades". 
En ese sentido, debo decirte que en el Perú hay muchísimas personas que prefieren no traspasar su conocimiento a otros, pues eso genera competencia. Y cómo será esto de verdad, que teniendo a toda una familia de Ingenieros Agrónomos a mi alrededor, me es sumamente difícil hacer que ellos hagan lo que el Ing. Castañeda hace sin ningún tipo de condiciones. 
Por ello, creo que si hubieran más Ing. Carlos Castañeda en el Perú, nuestro país sería muchísimo "más democrático" de lo que lo es actualmente. 
Otro detalle que me interesa que sepas para aclarar el tema de "la democracia" en nuestro país -y con respecto a este tema en particular- es que yo actualizaba las noticias de AgroFórum.pe con el portal Andina (Agencia Peruana de Noticias), que es un portal del Estado Peruano -y no del gobierno-; hasta que me di con la sorpresa que allí no habían publicado NADA sobre el cuestionado decreto 003-2011 del MINAG. Más bien, me tuve que venir a enterar de este acto "antidemocrático", gracias a los usuarios de este foro que de manera acertada sacaron el problema a la luz... A partir de allí, dejé de confiar en el portal Andina, y ahora debo ser "más democrático" para buscar y difundir lo que otros medios también publican sobre el tema... Es por eso que ahora se ven noticias antitransgénicas en la sección de "Últimas Noticias" (en la página de Inicio). 
En ese sentido, nada más "antidemocrático" que utilizar un medio del Estado para provecho del gobierno de turno... y que vaya coicidencia, está de salida. Precisamente son estos actos "antidemocráticos" los que le aportan ese olor fétido al DS-003 2011 y al Reglamento de Bioseguridad emitido por el Ministerio de Agricultura... Y es por eso también que se promueven estos plantones. 
Si tienes alguna queja puntual, que me haga ver como "antidemocrático" a mí o al foro, por favor dímela o publícala donde quieras... pero asegúrate que tu respuesta aparezca publicada al final del tema una vez hayas enviado tu respuesta para que me puedas reclamar en caso "desaparezca". Es decir, después de apretar "Enviar Respuesta" o "Enviar Nuevo Tema", espérate unos segundos hasta que tu mensaje aparezca publicado. De lo contrario, puedes perder lo que has escrito. (Puedes tambíén escribir en Word antes, por si algún problema ocurre a la hora de publicar tu mensaje). 
Bueno Benjamín; no dejo de agradecerte tu participación en AgroFórum.pe, y que seas una de las personas que está defendiendo su posición con mayor valentía aquí; por lo que espero tus comentarios en el tema: "¿Por qué Sí, o por qué NO, transgénicos en el Perú?... Te dejo el enlace:  https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....cos-en-el-Perú 
Allí he publicado el comunicado de Alex Grobman, he publicado el video con el debate entre mi padre y Antonietta Gutiérrez, he publicado el video con las declaraciones del Ministro Quevedo y de Gastón Acurio, he publicado el artículo sin ediciones de Alfredo Bustamante, etc, etc. Tengo todavía mucha información científica que publicar -a favor y en contra-, pero la gran mayoría están en inglés, y éste es un foro peruano donde se habla el castellano; así que esperamos -mi portal y yo- estar a la altura "democrática" para que los peruanos puedan formarse una opinión, lo más objetiva posible. 
Saludos

----------

